# Аккордеон "Ленинград"



## Андрей_К (29 Апр 2021)

Я учусь играть на аккордеоне, порядка полугода. Занимаюсь с преподавателем в муз. школе. Что называется навернуло к 40 годам)))
Очень хочется играть на выборке, но единственный инструмент который могу себе позволить это "Ленинград". Вопрос в том насколько стоит тратить на него деньги, на сколько на нем можно будет играть?


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2021)

Андрей_К, 

Ответ: не стоит тратить деньги на это убожество...

Вопрос: а зачем оно Вам??? В смысле выборка... Вы всерьез решили полифонии Баха поиграть? Где еще ее можно использовать?


----------



## MAN (29 Апр 2021)

Интересно, а что отвечает на этот вопрос ваш преподаватель в муз. школе?


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Апр 2021)

"Ленинград"- это мир старинных ощущений. Это уважение к старым фабрикам. 
Иногда хочется проехать несколько км на той "Волге ГАЗ-24", с которой я начинал автовладельство очень давно. Наверное, это навеяло бы какие-то чувства. Потом вылез бы из "Волги", и больше бы в неё не сел никогда. 
Так и "Ленинград". Что много десятилетий назад считалось прорывным, качественным и рейтинговым- сегодня просто хлам. Время ушло, его не вернуть((... . Откапиталить, и играть на даче песни советских композиторов,- наверное, это хорошо. Но не надолго.


----------



## MAN (29 Апр 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Что много десятилетий назад считалось прорывным, качественным и рейтинговым- сегодня просто хлам.


А я бы, пожалуй, воздержался от столь категорического утверждения. Тем более в таком вот обобщённом виде.


----------



## MAN (29 Апр 2021)

Андрей Конов написал(а):


> Вопрос в том насколько стоит тратить на него деньги, на сколько на нем можно будет играть?


Только сейчас заметил разницу в написании наречия _насколько _и местоимения _на сколько_ в этом предложении и подумал, что это не спроста. Так что же, речь идёт о возможности покрыть в будущем расходы на приобретение аккордеона зарабатывая деньги игрой на нём?


----------



## Андрей_К (29 Апр 2021)

Спасибо за ответы. Мне просто нужно понимание насколько "плох" инструмент. Сейчас все не однозначно, у меня есть аккордеон ТУЛА А-2, так вот он по моему вкусу играет хуже, чем Вельтмейстер Стелла, такой у меня тоже есть. 
Что касается восстановления, я могу полностью отреставрировать инструмент (имеется ввиду, перевосковать, настроить, клапана), вопрос в том, что я его в руках не держал и не могу понять стоит ли оно того?

Что касается игры, то ответ однозначный, я очень хочу играть полифонию, того же Баха, и не только. Надо понимать, что инструмент нужен для обучения, не для выступлений. И я все же надеюсь в дальнейшем купить Юпитер или что-то еще, но это думаю не в скором будущем.

Играть я хочу профессионально насколько смогу научится)


----------



## Alex33 (29 Апр 2021)

Андрей Конов написал(а):


> Я учусь играть на аккордеоне, порядка полугода. Занимаюсь с преподавателем в муз. школе. Что называется навернуло к 40 годам)))
> Очень хочется играть на выборке, но единственный инструмент который могу себе позволить это "Ленинград". Вопрос в том насколько стоит тратить на него деньги, на сколько на нем можно будет играть?


Андрей Конов, немного конкретики. О себе. Фото аккордеона "Ленинград".


----------



## Андрей_К (29 Апр 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Андрей Конов, немного конкретики. О себе. Фото аккордеона "Ленинград".


Можно просто Андрей)) Пожалуйста: Аккордеон Ленинград


----------



## Андрей_К (29 Апр 2021)

Кстати, преподаватель у меня баянист так, что понятно куда он меня клонит)))


----------



## ugly (29 Апр 2021)

Если умеете в ремонт, то возьмите старый Рубин и переставьте выборку в Стеллу. ))
Будет лучше, чем Ленинград.

Или вот, уже готовый. Продается аккордеон!!! | Баян и Аккордеон | VK


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2021)

ugly, 
Это из сказки про бабку, у которой не было забот и она купила порося


----------



## Alex33 (29 Апр 2021)

Андрей Конов написал(а):


> Кстати, преподаватель у меня баянист так, что понятно куда он меня клонит)))


Андрей, может преподаватель прав. На баяне проще играть, чем на аккордеоне. Аппликатура не напрягает. Сам не расстаюсь с клавишным аккордеоном. А "Ленинград" собираетесь купить? Для такого аккордеона цена не большая. Похоже на развод. Вы где живёте?


----------



## Андрей_К (29 Апр 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Если умеете в ремонт, то возьмите старый Рубин и переставьте выборку в Стеллу. ))
> Будет лучше, чем Ленинград.
> 
> Или вот, уже готовый. Продается аккордеон!!! | Баян и Аккордеон | VK


Такие мысли посещали, но думаю это достаточно сложный путь. Я ремонтом занимаюсь в свое удовольствие, не для заработка, если соберусь пробовать проект затянется, а мне учится надо. Была бы возможность часов по 8 в день бы занимался))



Alex33 написал(а):


> Андрей, может преподаватель прав. На баяне проще играть, чем на аккордеоне. Аппликатура не напрягает. Сам не расстаюсь с клавишным аккордеоном. А "Ленинград" собираетесь купить? Для такого аккордеона цена не большая. Похоже на развод. Вы где живёте?


Ну баян или аккордеон это, как мне кажется, старый спор. Я могу перейти на баян, но.... это покупать, переучиваться, я тут то еще не научился))) 
По теме объявления могу сказать, что продавец готов мне скинуть цену до 11000 и отправить авито-доставкой, что дает гарантии не потерять денег, а в крайнем случае потерять только на доставке. Это уже проверенный вариант.
Проживаю в городе Тихвин, Ленинградской области.


----------



## Alex33 (29 Апр 2021)

Андрей Конов написал(а):


> По теме объявления могу сказать, что продавец готов мне скинуть цену до 11000 и отправить авито-доставкой, что дает гарантии не потерять денег, а в крайнем случае потерять только на доставке. Это уже проверенный вариант.


Андрей, попросите хозяина этого аккордеона, прислать Вам фото резонаторов левой и правой дек. 11000 -- настораживает.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Апр 2021)

Андрей Конов написал(а):


> скинуть цену до 11000 и отправить авито-доставкой


Никаких покупок по картинке. Только щупать, играть и увозить. Проверено сто раз. Покупатели, даже если получат аккордеон, а не кирпич в газете,- поголовно хотят его ремонтировать либо избавляться. Никаких фото, только проверка и покупка вживую.


----------



## vev (30 Апр 2021)

Андрей Конов написал(а):


> переучиваться, я тут то еще не научился)))


Вот он, корень! Не все ли равно на чем, из двух неосвоенных инструментов, учиться?


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Май 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> настораживает.


Тупой поиск по номеру показывает продажу разного барахла. Походу, перекуп. Или ещё похлеще. Жду от владельца "Ленинграда" ответа на описанный мной план моего прилёта 3 мая в Красноярск. Давно я не был там... .


----------



## Андрей_К (5 Май 2021)

Спасибо всем. Не решился я купить "Ленинград". Купил по бросовой цене Рубин 6, посмотрим может и правда на баян перекинуться) Хотя...


----------



## Alexei (7 Май 2021)

Андрей_К написал(а):


> Очень хочется играть на выборке,





vev написал(а):


> Вопрос: а зачем оно Вам??? В смысле выборка... Вы всерьез решили полифонии Баха поиграть? Где еще ее можно использовать?



На днях посмотрел интересный концерт. Выложено ещё 2011/03/15. Но качество съемки достаточно приличное по сравнению с некоторыми недавними конкурсными видеозаписями. Уже в процессе просмотра обратил внимание на предупреждение:


> Товарищи! Многие из исполнителей - студенты музыкальной школы для взрослых. На данном концерте они отчитываются о своих успехах. Пожалуйста будьте осторожны в своих высказываниях и оценке их исполнительского мастерства.



Начинается концерт как раз с готово-выборного аккордеона "С-Петербург" (похоже постсоветское воплощение "Ленинград"-а) с использованием выборки. У остальных солистов концертные готово-выборные баяны. И только в завершении концерта в дуэте используется аккордеон Weltmeister без выборки.

Весьма успешно выглядят такие любители-солисты:













vev, это хороший пример как даже любители могут успешно использовать выборку не только для для "полифонии Баха".

И дуэт неплохо звучит в завершении концерта:





Happy World Accordion Day!


----------



## vev (7 Май 2021)

Alexei, 
Из любого правила бывают исключения. Да, мне тоже в какой-то момент понадобилась выборка, но это было сильно после школы. Не уверен, что аккордеонисту-новичку не хватает еще и освоения баянной раскладки в левой…


----------

